# Will there be changes to Silver Star dining in October?



## MDRailfan (Jul 17, 2019)

I posted before as a guest asking about Silver Star and whether the train will stay same it is now or will change to the Contemporary Dining in Oct as well as other questions. Penny referred me to a member site on this subject which I'm not. I will be on the Silver Star in Nov and would like to know if anyone knows the answer.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 17, 2019)

Right now, it's not exactly clear what, if anything, will happen to the Star's food service on Oct. 1. The traditional diners on the Silver Meteor and Crescent will be replaced by the "contemporary" food service. The coach diner on the Auto Train will be replaced by a cafe car in January. 
It's unclear if there will be any changes on the Cardinal and CONO. Stay tuned for further information as it becomes available.


----------



## MDRailfan (Jul 17, 2019)

MikefromCrete said:


> Right now, it's not exactly clear what, if anything, will happen to the Star's food service on Oct. 1. The traditional diners on the Silver Meteor and Crescent will be replaced by the "contemporary" food service. The coach diner on the Auto Train will be replaced by a cafe car in January.
> It's unclear if there will be any changes on the Cardinal and CONO. Stay tuned for further information as it becomes available.



Thanks. Will check back for any further info on SS.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Jul 17, 2019)

While nothing confirmed, I am willing to bet nothing will change for the Silver Star.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 18, 2019)

chrsjrcj said:


> While nothing confirmed, I am willing to bet nothing will change for the Silver Star.



With no diner car as of now on both the Silver Star(vation) and Cardinal, it's weird to think contemporary dining would be a tad better than the status quo (no dining car), if Amtrak were to add contemporary to those 2 routes. Though I really wish Amtrak would tweak contemporary more on Cap and Lake Shore first, before adding that type of dining to more cars.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jul 18, 2019)

If Amtrak is serious about there new meals than the dinners will return to the Sliver Star, and the Cardinal. Otherwise it just cutting back on the LD fleet. Rolling out of the box meals to all the Eastern train is a selling point, just cutting service levels is not.


----------



## jis (Jul 19, 2019)

I doubt they will do complementary meals for Sleepers for Silver Star. What is cut is seldom restored.


----------



## MDRailfan (Jul 19, 2019)

jis said:


> I doubt they will do complementary meals for Sleepers for Silver Star. What is cur is seldom restored.


If they did how would that effect the pricing since SS sleeper is cheaper than SM's?


----------



## jis (Jul 21, 2019)

MDRailfan said:


> If they did how would that effect the pricing since SS sleeper is cheaper than SM's?


They would probably bump up the fare buckets to the same ones as on Silver Meteor, but frankly I will be surprised if they go that way at all. I think they will leave the Star as it is.


----------



## MDRailfan (Sep 6, 2019)

MDRailfan said:


> I posted before as a guest asking about Silver Star and whether the train will stay same it is now or will change to the Contemporary Dining in Oct as well as other questions. Penny referred me to a member site on this subject which I'm not. I will be on the Silver Star in Nov and would like to know if anyone knows the answer.



Any further updates regarding Oct 1 changes to Silver Star? Getting close to that date


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 7, 2019)

MDRailfan said:


> Any further updates regarding Oct 1 changes to Silver Star? Getting close to that date


I cant remember where the Post was,IINM it was by Amtrak,but the Silver Star will NOT get a Diner nor "Fresh and Contemporary" Meals for Sleeping Car Passengers like the other LD Eastern Trains.


----------



## jis (Sep 7, 2019)

I don't believe that any change to SS was ever contemplated in this round. The only place where I have seen it mentioned is in a few stray railfan boards.

Just think about it. Why on earth would they add an extra headcount to the OBS when they are making these changes to cut net headcount of OBS?


----------

